
DeepMind's machine-reading question/answer dataset - andrewtbham
https://github.com/deepmind/rc-data/
======
meeper16
It would be nice to combine this with the Cyc project
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cyc) and
biomimetic cognition: [http://52.10.12.34/biomimetic-cognition/biomimetic-
api.html](http://52.10.12.34/biomimetic-cognition/biomimetic-api.html)

"The project was started in 1984 as part of Microelectronics and Computer
Technology Corporation. The objective was to codify, in machine-usable form,
millions of pieces of knowledge that compose human common sense. CycL
presented a proprietary knowledge representation schema that utilized first-
order relationships.[1] In 1986, Doug Lenat estimated the effort to complete
Cyc would be 250,000 rules and 350 man-years of effort.[2] The Cyc Project was
spun off into Cycorp, Inc. in Austin, Texas in 1994. The name "Cyc" (from
"encyclopedia", pronounced [saɪk] like syke) is a registered trademark owned
by Cycorp. The original knowledge base is proprietary, but a smaller version
of the knowledge base, intended to establish a common vocabulary for automatic
reasoning, was released as OpenCyc under an open source (Apache) license. More
recently, Cyc has been made available to AI researchers under a research-
purposes license as ResearchCyc. Typical pieces of knowledge represented in
the database are "Every tree is a plant" and "Plants die eventually". When
asked whether trees die, the inference engine can draw the obvious conclusion
and answer the question correctly. The Knowledge Base (KB) contains over one
million human-defined assertions, rules or common sense ideas. These are
formulated in the language CycL, which is based on predicate calculus and has
a syntax similar to that of the Lisp programming language. Much of the current
work on the Cyc project continues to be knowledge engineering, representing
facts about the world by hand, and implementing efficient inference mechanisms
on that knowledge. Increasingly, however, work at Cycorp involves giving the
Cyc system the ability to communicate with end users in natural language, and
to assist with the knowledge formation process via machine learning. Like many
companies, Cycorp has ambitions to use Cyc's natural language processing [3]
to parse the entire internet to extract structured data.[4] In 2008, Cyc
resources were mapped to many Wikipedia articles,[5] potentially easing
connecting with other open datasets like DBpedia and Freebase."

------
andrewtbham
Link to the original paper.

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.03340](http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.03340)

------
llSourcell
Could someone ELI5 what this is?

